# Bel. Mali. Beyond blessings



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/46168...lucas-juno-special-bond-rescue-dog-dying-boy/

Get out the tissues or maybe it's just old wusses like me. I love what I do & stories about kids & their dogs get me in the soft(large)underbelly. Great story!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That can't be a Malinois. Malinois are horrible animals. Everyone knows that they only bite. They can't even live in the house. Steve should be punished for posting this. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I got teary eyed, so sweet, great dog.


----------

